# Elyria, OH - #5 F Older Pup



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

IS SHE PB?

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: 24 to 5: Petfinder

*More About 24 to 5*

Cage# 24 available for adoption 8/14 was moved to # 5 older puppy 

*My Contact Info*


Lorain County Dog Kennel
Elyria, OH
440-326-5995


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------

